# Cannondale Evo 105 transformed



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought a new Evo 105 about a month ago mainly for the frame set.
I stripped and sold all of the parts and put on Campy Chorus 11 speed and my own wheel set, seat post, bars, stem. Final weight 15.5 lbs. I just finished it this afternoon and have only rode around the neighborhood but it sure feels good and quite different than the bike I bought.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

nice. what adapters did you use for the crankset?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

5DII said:


> nice. what adapters did you use for the crankset?


The crankset is a Campagnolo OverTorque. Excel Sports was closing them out for a good price. I kept the existing PF30 bearings that came with the frame, but had to buy a Campy PF30 BB to get the right spacers (didn't come withe crankset). Fortunately the BB was only $30 and now i have an extra set of bearings.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

VERY nice mate - good job!

Enjoy it.

cheers


----------

